# Cutting Purpleheart



## nancyann (Mar 20, 2013)

I worked with purple heart for the first time and it was a doosy! I finished the dragonfly shelf using a number 2 tlb blade, and found myself going through quite a few blades, because the wood was so hard! LOL









Can anyone tell me what blades to use that holds up to this wood? I used 1/2" thick, and not only did the blades give out quickly, but also had some burning, which required sanding.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

I answered on your other post. 

Sheila


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Feed it slower, let the blade do the work.


----------



## tjride (Feb 15, 2013)

I typically use a #5 Ultra Reverse blade and cut a little slower than usual. But the biggest help is with the use of packing tape over the pattern. The packing tape acts like a lubricant and really helps greatly. So far I have cut up to 1" with no problems once I got it figured out.

I just realized you had 2 posts on this and Sheila answered your concerns on the other post..

Sorry…


----------



## BikerDad (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow!! That's some pretty sweet work there. I LOVE me my purpleheart, but haven't done anything like that. I have a Rigid Scrollsaw (it was sorta-kinda free), is it likely to be up to that level of work, assuming I build the skill, or is that something that really calls for a step up in scrollsaw quality?


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Beautiful work!! In my experience with purpleheart, you will always get some burning of sorts. I am not the best scroll saw producer in the world, but as a box maker (among others) I enjoy the look and the hardness of the species, but hate the burning. Sharp tools, not so sharp tools-fast feed rate, slow feed rate etc., just prepare for some sanding or scraping. Keep up the good work. You have waaaaay more patience and better eyes than I.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I don't use a scroll saw but have worked with purpleheart numerous times. Not sure if they have carbide blades for scroll saws…but if so I would try them.


----------



## Bayman (Jan 22, 2012)

That's a very hard dense wood…


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I have never had a problem with purpleheart but then I never owned such a big piece nice work.Alistair


----------



## nancyann (Mar 20, 2013)

I took William's advise and purchased Flying Dutchman blades, and the FD-UR No. 3 worked great on the 1/2" purpleheart.

Thanks William!


----------



## jordanp (Feb 1, 2013)

I had the same problem with a smaller piece made from Tzalam and Cocobolo but I think their Janka hardness is very close to Purpleheart. I had to slow way down "like RussellAP said" and let the blade do the work.

There again all I was doing was cutting a curve into a small piece but it was on my scroll saw and I did slow down to about 1/10th of my normal cutting speed i operate at on softer woods.

Nice work by the way.


----------

